# Audi S1 from Norway



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ive posted it before, but the server went down.
Here it is again from 2004 if im not mistaken.
Owner said around 500-600 whp.
Car number 12 off 20 or something 
Its an 2.0 20V 5 cylinder engine from 1985. With newer turbo and engine managment.
http://www.jordfald.com/AudiS1.wmv
http://www.jordfald.com/AudiS1.wmv


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi S1 from Norway (Norwegian-VR6)*

like woah!


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Audi S1 from Norway (threethirteen)*

sweetness


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi S1 from Norway (JettaSTR4)*

so I have been doing some digging, the S1 was 600+ hp, and could do 0-60 in 2.3 seconds.....Can you say Veyron, watch your ass














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Audi S1 from Norway (Agaeris)*

It was bought for 322.000 dollars in 2002 from Sweden.
Remember on a VW/Audi meeting in 2003, the owner came to the track with 2002 Audi RS4. On the trolley the RS4 had this S1.. Hehe. Nice view..


----------

